# Help, can we claim VAT back on house sale in the UK?



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Can anyone help, as our house sale comes through this Friday. Are we able to claim the UK VAT back on our agent and solicitors fees, as we are no longer residents in the country?.


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

I can't see how. You are not exporting the services they rendered.


----------

